# How often do you worm



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

We wormed our babies when we got them as they had worms, the vet gave them albon and one also we used quest on.

Then we wormed the one older yearling with ivomec plus...took them off of the mfa and show goat that was medicated. (injected)

Our little 8 month old nubian I think has worms now, I thought I saw one on her last night. 

Do I picked up the new goat last week and her baby and the lady didnt worm them, so far they are fine. 

Getting my new boer this evening, she said she is up to date on her worming, shots for cdt and pnuemonia 

Would like to know if I should reworm everyone and should I use the quest paste..it was very easy to use. 

what schedule to you all use


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

I only worm goats when they need it. Vets can do fecal exams for reasonably cheap and they'll tell you exactly what your dealing with so you can treat it accordingly.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Stand around in the goat yard with a plastic sandwich zip lock bag for each goat. Get FRESH samples for each. Label each bag (ahead of time.)

Take bags to vet for analysis.

Then, you'll know if you *need* to deworm.


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Stand around in the goat yard with a plastic sandwich zip lock bag for each goat. Get FRESH samples for each. Label each bag (ahead of time.)
> 
> Take bags to vet for analysis.
> 
> Then, you'll know if you *need* to deworm.


Ooo I like this idea. I thought for some reason or another I would have to take my whole goat to the vet. But, they should be able to handle some fecal tests. Thanks for the good tip.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice, your description reminds me of an old Cheech and Chong sketch...

"It's Labrador, man..."

I think it's time I took a nap...


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

I once asked my mentor if she fecals. She just chuckled & gestured to the many many many numbers out in the pasture.


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

I worm my goats once a year by feeding them a discarded Christmas tree. But I am blessed to live in the desert and never had a problem.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

You live in Missouri, so yes, you will have worms, I don't care how the goats were taken care of previously.
Bringing in goats from several different places, you'd be better off quarenteening the new arrivals for a month, worming them heavily while they are in the quarenteen pen, then worming them again before moving them in with your other goats.
If you can't do this, I would definately worm all the new arrivals asap. Worm populations bloom under any stress time and a new goat is under plenty of stress. I worm everything I bring in, the day it arrives. Even if the previouis owner said he just wormed them.
If it was me, I'd worm everyone now(since your bringing new goats into a small herd, everyone is under stress), wait three weeks and run fecals as Alice suggested. This will tell you where you are with everyone.

Just regular worming in my herd is handled very differently that when I'm bringing stock in(which I rarely do).
Routine management is:

I worm every doe the day she kids with Cydectin Cattle Pour-On(given orally).

Then I check to see who needs wormed in August when I prep for breeding season. I worm those who need it in August.

Thats it.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

pygmybabies said:


> We wormed our babies when we got them as they had worms, the vet gave them albon and one also we used quest on.
> 
> Then we wormed the one older yearling with ivomec plus...took them off of the mfa and show goat that was medicated. (injected)
> 
> Our little 8 month old nubian I think has worms now, I thought I saw one on her last night.


Albon is for cocci and won't get worms. 
If you actually saw a worm on your 8 month old, then it is a tapeworm or pinworm. You can run a fecal on her to find out. If it is tapes, you will need to use Valbazen on her at the goat dosage of 1 cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Stand around in the goat yard with a plastic sandwich zip lock bag for each goat. Get FRESH samples for each. Label each bag (ahead of time.)


LOL, this is what I do. Having only 3 goats, I go out first thing in the morning, turn them out and wait for the poops to begin. I just sneak up behind them with a plastic cup, hold it under their tails, and ~rattle, rattle, rattle~ I have a cup of poop! They do look at me funny (as would the rest of the neighborhood no doubt) but it works.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

ozark_jewels said:


> If you can't do this, I would definitely worm all the new arrivals asap. Worm populations bloom under any stress time and a new goat is under plenty of stress. I worm everything I bring in, the day it arrives. Even if the previous owner said he just wormed them.
> If it was me, I'd worm everyone now(since your bringing new goats into a small herd, everyone is under stress), wait three weeks and run fecals as Alice suggested. This will tell you where you are with everyone.


Shoot.

I know I probably asked you the day we brought LuLu home, but I was in the goat shed and didn't write it down.

May I/Should I/is it safe to worm a pregnant goat with Cydectin? Yes, the seller told me he'd wormed them, but I kinda wonder now? It probably needs to be done, though her color is excellent, and her berries are berry wonderful (now that she's adjusted to the new diet and browse).


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Pony said:


> May I/Should I/is it safe to worm a pregnant goat with Cydectin? Yes, the seller told me he'd wormed them, but I kinda wonder now? It probably needs to be done, though her color is excellent, and her berries are berry wonderful (now that she's adjusted to the new diet and browse).


Hey there,

I do not believe in worming a goat that doesn't seem to need it. With two exceptions!!

#1. I worm everything at kidding. 
#2. I worm everything I bring in.

These wormings are preventative and lessen the stress and keep the goat at its best health.

So yes, I would worm Lulu if she were mine. And yes, Cydectin is safe for pregnant does, although it is reccomended not to give any wormer in the first fifty days of pregnancy.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

ozark_jewels said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I do not believe in worming a goat that doesn't seem to need it. With two exceptions!!
> 
> ...


I'm thinking she's got to be close to 50 days, on one side or the other. She was running with the buck since April, and she had a solid number on the BioPRYN (yes, I realize that the numbers are not indicative of how far along she is, but the cutoff is .18 something or other, and her number was .759).

Just don't want to cause any teratogenic problems. 2 headed kids with 5 eyes creep me out.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd wait a couple weeks then and worm her then.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Is cydecten safe for milking does? I would like to worm the new momma that I am milking and the new boer. and nubian, then figure I might as well do them all. I have the quest horse paste and the ivomec plus, but nothing on them obviously for goats, and time to not drink milk. Where do I get the valbazen at


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

All the dewormers should be available at a well stocked feed store.

There is not an official milk withdrawal time for goats. I use three days, but that's just me and is not meant as a recommendation.


----------



## Slugmar (May 26, 2008)

So far I have wormed once a year but I also rotate pasture every 30 days and try not to let them out into the pasture until the dew is off of the grass.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

pygmybabies said:


> Is cydecten safe for milking does? I would like to worm the new momma that I am milking and the new boer. and nubian, then figure I might as well do them all. I have the quest horse paste and the ivomec plus, but nothing on them obviously for goats, and time to not drink milk. Where do I get the valbazen at


I just dosed Trub with Cydectin just the other day. Still milking her. 

Order Valbazen from wedocows.com. If you don't need a lot, come up with Winterwolf when/if she comes to get rabbits, and I'll give share some out.


----------

